# indirect lighting



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Okay ya'll. I'm stumped. I am going to try out a mausoleum this year for my yard.
How the heck do you have it lit up safely and effectivly, but not ruin it with obvious light fixtures and too much light in general?

I'm using a basic 8ft x 8ft square canopy frame and most likely will be using tarps or fabric for the walls. The only light source i can think of would be coming from fake candles and small LED tealights on top of what appears to be a knocktogether coffin. Also a small, Small area of the room is going to be the candy station maybe.
How have or how would you light this area up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Blue lighting from above has always been my personal favorite.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you trying to light the inside or the front outside?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This tutorial is more about outdoor lighting, but may give you some ideas. Keeping the light fixtures at a distance, if possible, and aiming them toward the canopy might work. Disney does this trick very effectively - you sometimes really have to hunt for the hidden light sources. Uplighting also works for lighting interior wall surfaces without being overpowering or having a floodlight aimed right at you. Experiment in a room in the house to see if that might help. If the wall material is light-permeable you could try lighting the canopy through the walls as well.

http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

if your using fabric which can burn easily, I'd use LEDs as they make almost no heat, and they dont need much power, you might even be able to run them off a battery. Just hide the lights in the mausoleum where you cant see them from looking in. Like just above the inside of the door. There they can point down onto the coffin, but you'd only be able to see then fixture is you were standing inside the mausoleum looking out.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

They make quite literally "canopy lights"; which are just that, "christmas" lights designed to line the frame of a 10' x 10' canopy. You can try these and perhaps change the color of the bulbs. But i really think alot depends on what you have inside and how you have it set up before selecting what type and angles.

6


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you want a really soft, diffused light, instead of lighting it directly you can shine the light onto a piece of white foamcore or posterboard, which will reflect the light in a very diffused pattern. This is how they do fill lighting in film and video. and if you use LED spots you don't have to worry about heat.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all. I'm planning to have just the basic toe pincher coffin in there across the back wall. I'll have the rest of the space clear for Tots to come see what's inside. 
As for strings of lights around the inside, it always has reminded me more of the romanticy gimmic for christmas or valentines day.
I'm going to be buying and budgeting for lights here soon to try this all out during camping season with the frame. I'm be going roofless until I find a good and nearly invisible way to do a flat roof and put a tarp or fabric over it.
I hadn't thought about using lights through the walls though.
The outer path upto the mausoleum is going to be short, clearly marked out, and have various tombstones and pumpkins with other lighted stuff going on so I've not been too concerned about it so far.
Again thanks.


----------

